# How long is too long to finish a 350 page or so novel?



## chunkyleechong (May 23, 2007)

I'm a slow reader...so I'm curious >_<.


----------



## Hodge (May 23, 2007)

And I'm curious as to why so many people think there's a right and wrong amount of time to read or write something.

If we work together and stock up on Scooby snacks, we just might solve this mystery!


----------



## JK_Wannabe (May 23, 2007)

I read Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire (734 pages) in one night, but now it takes me weeks to get around to finishing a book less than half that thick. I don't think it really matters how long it takes, as long as you have fun reading the dang thing.


----------



## Swift84 (May 23, 2007)

I read a 425-page book that addressed this question, and it implied that if you can't finish any book up to 500 pages in two days, then you should probably give up reading.

It took me about a week to finish that book.


----------



## Serpentine (May 23, 2007)

Depends of it sucks or not.

D:


----------



## Cran (May 23, 2007)

if you die before getting to the last page ... it was too long ...


----------



## Destroyer (May 24, 2007)

Depends on the book. I can get through even the largest terry Pratchett book in less than a day. Black Library books take a little long. The first Wheel of Time book took me a month because I kept getting bored.


----------



## johnsonguy (Jun 9, 2007)

It depends on the book and the reader - always! I used to be able to chew through a Dostoyevsky novel in a couple of weeks or so when I was a student. Just recently I read The World According To Garp at what seemed like a lightning rate ( 'cos I enjoyed it so much ) and it still took me a month. I think youhave to be in training as well - the more you read - the quicker you read. It's a rhythm thing.


----------



## black_tie (Jun 9, 2007)

It doesnt matter how long it takes you as long as long as you can enjoy it and get something from it, because I know plenty of people who read a 500 page book in a day or two, but how much do they actually get from the book? very little.


----------



## Funwriter (Jun 17, 2007)

I agree, depends on the book. I tend to read around 100-150 pages a night. 

If I am writing something really good, I may not read at all.


----------



## lisajane (Jun 18, 2007)

Just read as much as you want. It's not like anyone is behind you with a stopwatch and is going to beat you if you take 'too long' to read a book.

I read for roughly two hours a day - the trip to work and back - and currently am reading the sixth Harry Potter book. I'm nearly at the end after two weeks, in which time I've actually read the book, not simply scanned the lines in the book.


----------



## Kathiee (Jun 18, 2007)

As every other intelligent being said before me, it depends on the book and the reader and your mood. It's not a race.

I once re-read the sixth Harry Potter book in less than a day, (a day in Arkansas, mind you. It's terribly booring.) but when I first got the book a few days after it came out, it took me over a week. I was re-reading the fifth one a while back and haven't been past page 100.


----------



## Rahvin (Jun 18, 2007)

It really doesn't matter how long you take to read a book. Just as long as you read it properly and don't just skim it.

I'd probably read a 350 page book in about two to three hours, depending on how boring the book was (Great Expectations took me about ten hours, while Magician (Raymond E Fiest) only took me about three and a half. Big difference, and they're both about the same length)


----------

